# Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????



## Seeteufelfreund (4. Mai 2006)

@ All Fliegenfischer

Bin letztens darüber gestolpert,das man " Hitch Flys " normalerweise für Lachse,auch zum Rapfenangeln nehmen kann.
Hat das denn schon mal jemand von Euch probiert und wenn ja, wie waren die Erfolge.
Welche Schnur,Vorfach wären empfehlenswert.....

Der  STF


----------



## Raabiat (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*

Mahlzeit,
bin zwar nicht aus der Fliegenfischerszene aber unsere Rapfen gehen im Sommer alles an, was an der Oberfläche für Bewegung sorgt! Da solltest du grad mit Fliegen oder Nymphen am feinen Geschirre echt Spass haben.

Kleiner Tipp noch (falls du überhaupt einen brauchst)
Die Rapfen die ich kenne haben alle ihre festen Futterwege. Die sind bei der Suche sehr präzise und schwimmen immer die selben Wege ab. Mach dir bei Sonnenschein mal die Mühe und Kundschafte zwei/drei Stunden die Stellen ab und dann sollte der Fang dein sein.....würd ich übrigens gern mal sehen an ner Fliegenrute


----------



## kea (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*

Klappt super! Allerdings musst Du mit beiden Händen einstrippen, denn die Rapfen gehen am besten auf schnelle Köder.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit,
> bin zwar nicht aus der Fliegenfischerszene aber unsere Rapfen gehen im Sommer alles an, was an der Oberfläche für Bewegung sorgt! Da solltest du grad mit Fliegen oder Nymphen am feinen Geschirre echt Spass haben.
> 
> Kleiner Tipp noch (falls du überhaupt einen brauchst)
> Die Rapfen die ich kenne haben alle ihre festen Futterwege. Die sind bei der Suche sehr präzise und schwimmen immer die selben Wege ab. Mach dir bei Sonnenschein mal die Mühe und Kundschafte zwei/drei Stunden die Stellen ab und dann sollte der Fang dein sein.....würd ich übrigens gern mal sehen an ner Fliegenrute



Hi,normalerweise benutze ich Popper für den Rapfen.Da sie an einer Spinnrute einen guten Kampf liefern,möchte ich es dieses Jahr mal mit der Fliegenrute angehn.
Für Tips bin ich immer Dankbar.
Ich befische meist die Wehre hier in unserer Region und da habe ich festgestellt,daß die Rapfen meist sich im Auslauf des Wehres aufhalten.
Aber auch mitten in der Strömung stehen und jagen sie.
Die meisten Bisse ( bislang ) hatte ich im Auslauf und danach zogen sie wie verrückt in die Hauptströmung.

Der   STF


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*



			
				kea schrieb:
			
		

> Klappt super! Allerdings musst Du mit beiden Händen einstrippen, denn die Rapfen gehen am besten auf schnelle Köder.



Wäre nett,ein paar mehr Infos zu bekommen..........



Der   STF


----------



## snoekbaars (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*

Grüß' Dich!!!
#h

Also ich hab zuletzt mal irgendwo gelesen, dass man zum Fliegenfischen in jedem Falle einen Schußkorb wie z.B. den meinen benutzen sollte (den kennst Du ja) und dann zum Einstrippen die Rute kurz vor der Rolle unter die Achsel klemmen soll, damit man dann in langen, schnellen Zügen immer direkt am untersten Ring die Schnur greifend in den Korb reissen soll. Dann schlittert die Fliege sehr schön an/auf der Oberfläche entlang.
#6
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen dass das super funzt!!

Mit'm Riffling Hitch ... das nimmt man doch glaub' ich nur, wenn man einer Lachsfliege beim WetFlySwing auf sowieso schon starker Strömung mehr Speed verleihen will.
Aber So genau weiß ich das auch nicht.#c

Lachfischer vor!!!

Grüß' die Dame des Hauses von mir!!|wavey:

Bis später
Ralph


----------



## gofishing (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*

Mit der Hitchfly habe ich auf Rapfen keine Erfahrung.
Aber was an der Küste nacht gut ist, funktioniert auf Rapfen auch nacht.





Für die Tagesfischerei das selbe Muster nur in weiß gebunden.

Muß man nicht dauerhaft in Bewegung halten. 

TL

Ralph


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*

@ Snoekbaars

Hi,Ralph,hast Dich ja ganz schön rar gemacht seit letztem Angeln :g.
Das mit dem Korb,sage ich mal,ist mir bekannt,aber man kann sie auch ablegen,wenn keine weiteren Hindernisse im Wasser sind.

Aber  " Hitch Flys " hast Du noch nie gefischt,oder ?????


Der  STF


----------



## Raabiat (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*

Hmm, scheinbar sind die Rapfen aus den Fließgewässern kräftiger.
Ich beangle die im Kanal, meist mit Minwobblern oder sehr flach laufenden Ködern. Der Biss schaut meist cool aus, im Drill sind die bei uns eher unspektakulär und lass sich rankurbeln wie nasse Säcke.....komisch

Dafür kannste vorher sagen wann die an einer Stelle vorbeikommen|supergri

Popper werd ich diesjahr mal verstärkt versuchen...vielleicht krieg ich auch mal einen mit Biss und Drill gefilmt...schaun mer ma


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*

@ gofishing

Zu was benutzt Du die Fliege ?????
Gibts noch mehr Einzelheiten ?????

Der   STF


----------



## snoekbaars (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*

Sieht schick aus, Ralph!!
#6

Was ist das für'n Gestrubbels, wo Du das Polycelon drüber gezogen hast?
;+


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, scheinbar sind die Rapfen aus den Fließgewässern kräftiger.
> Ich beangle die im Kanal, meist mit Minwobblern oder sehr flach laufenden Ködern. Der Biss schaut meist cool aus, im Drill sind die bei uns eher unspektakulär und lass sich rankurbeln wie nasse Säcke.....komisch
> 
> Dafür kannste vorher sagen wann die an einer Stelle vorbeikommen|supergri
> ...



Wie gesagt,ich beangel Sie meist am Wehr.Dort ist darauf zu achten,das Ukeleis in der Nähe sind.Ohne Ukelei - keine Rapfen.Die größe der Ukeleis ist gleich der Größe des Köders ( für Popper gesehen ),meiner Einschätzung nach.
Es ist ein geiles Gefühl,wenn die Rapfen  wie ein U-Boot hinter dem Köder aus dem Wasser auftauchen.
Manchmal wenn Sie den Köder eine weile verfolgen,siehst Du hinter dem Köder eine Bugwelle,unbeschreiblich schön wenn sie aus dieser Bugwelle hervorbrechen und sich auf den Köder stürzen.

Der  STF


----------



## snoekbaars (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> @ Snoekbaars
> 
> Hi,Ralph,hast Dich ja ganz schön rar gemacht seit letztem Angeln :g.
> Das mit dem Korb,sage ich mal,ist mir bekannt,aber man kann sie auch ablegen,wenn keine weiteren Hindernisse im Wasser sind.
> ...


Nee ... So ne Hitch-Flies hab ich noch nie gefischt.

Glaub' mir, so'n Korb ist Gold wert!!
Selbst wenn das Wasser hindernisfrei ist/scheint. Mit Schußkorb hast Du in jedem Falle weniger Schnursalat als ohne. Ich habe oft genug aus Bequemlichkeit ohne gefischt und war nur am fluchen. Alleine schon wenn Du nur ein wenig Strömung am Ufer hast hast Du nach dem einstrippen einen riesen Bogen da liegen der hinterher nicht duch die Ringe schießen will. Ohne Wurfweite hast Du die Leine schneller wieder drin als Dir lieb ist.

War viel los in der letzten Zeit ... ausser im Urlaub war nicht viel so mit'm Fischen.
Online hier war/bin ich aber fast immer gewesen.


----------



## gofishing (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*

@snoekbaars

Cactus Chenille#h 

@Seeteufelfreund

Das mit dem 2Handstrippen ist mir auf Dauer zu doof.
Ich "hauche" der Fliege immer mit der Rute in kurzen Intervallen Leben ein. Oder strippe wie an der Küste wenn das dunkle Muster angetüddelt ist ganz normal mit einer Hand ein.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*

@ gofishing

Welchen Haken benutzt Du,gibt es eine Vorlage zum Nachbinden ????

Der   STF


----------



## gofishing (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*

Da ich noch mehr als genug 4er und 6ser Vanadium/permasteelhaken habe.
Nutze ich diese hauptsächlich, gammeln an der Küste wie an der Elbe nicht. 

Einfach wegen der Kontur eine gute Portion Fuchshaar in schwarz oder weiß einbinden.
Dann das Polyceron (bei Karstadt heißt das Moosgummi#q und kostet als A4 Format 60 oder 70 Cent) zurechtschneiden und einbinden.
Cactus Chenille einbinden und bis vorne um den Haken winden.
Polyceron nach vorn klappen, festtüddeln fertig.#6 


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## snoekbaars (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich noch mehr als genug 4er und 6ser Vanadium/permasteelhaken habe.
> Nutze ich diese hauptsächlich, gammeln an der Küste wie an der Elbe nicht.
> 
> Einfach wegen der Kontur eine gute Portion Fuchshaar in schwarz oder weiß einbinden.
> ...



Du meist doch diese Schaumstoffmatten aus der Handarbeits-/Kunstabteilung, oder?#c
Ja ... die gibt es in fast jedem Bastelladen in vielen Farben.:m
Aber heißt es nicht Polyce*l*on statt Plolyce*r*on??|kopfkrat
Ich kenne CactusChenille nur in Glitzer ... so schon in matt und strähnig kommt es richtig flott daher!#6


----------



## Tisie (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*

Hallo Seeteufelfreund,



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Ich befische meist die Wehre hier in unserer Region ... Dort ist darauf zu achten,das Ukeleis in der Nähe sind.Ohne Ukelei - keine Rapfen.


die Erfahrung habe ich auch schon gemacht. Wenn keine Futterfische da sind, dann verkrümeln sich die Rapfen nach dem Laichen gleich wieder aus den Wehrbereichen (und ziehen z.B. zurück in den nächsten See).

Wo fischst Du denn auf Rapfen? In Berlin selbst war ich bisher nicht wirklich erfolgreich ... in den ruhigen Gewässern mit gutem Rapfenbestand (Tegeler See, Hohenzollernkanal, ...) ist es schwer die Bande gezielt zu befischen, da die sehr zügig unterwegs sind und die interessanten Wehre (z.B. an der Charlottenburger Spree-Schleuse unterhalb vom Tegeler Weg) kommt man nicht ran ;+ 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*

Hi,Matthias schau mal hier.

Hier tummelt sich meist die Gemeinde.
Wer da nicht ist,hält seinen Fangplatz geheim.#q#q#q
Aber noch ist ja Schonzeit.


Der STF


----------



## Tisie (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*

Vielen Dank für den Link!

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## kea (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*

Also,
ich nehme sehr helle Muster auf einem 1er bis 3/0er Haken, mit einem sehr glizernden Körper. Muster: Mickey Finn, Polar Shrimp in weiss, Clouser Minnow (in weiss/blau und grün/gelb) Thunder Creek Silver Shiner. Alle sind aus der Familie der Hairwings. Ich binde sie alle selber, daher haben sie manchmal kleinere Variationen  Wichtig sind die Haare und der Mylar-Schlauch als Körper. Das ganze an einer 8er Rute, mit WF8F und 30er Mono von 1m - 1,5m Länge als Vorfach. Zwischen Vorfach und Streamer einen kleinen Karabiner mit rundem(!) Bügel (dann spielt er besser).
 Schusskorb: ja und nein. Beim fischen in der Strömung oder am Ufer mit viel Gestrüp ja, direkt vom Buhnenkopf oder von der Wiese nein.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*

@ Tisie

Sollten noch Fragen sein,einfach melden.
Wie gesagt noch haben die kleinen Rapfen Schonzeit.

@ kea

Hört sich gut an,gibt es davon auch Bilder ????


Der    STF


----------



## kea (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*

Öh, klar, zumindest in meinem Vorlagenbuch:

Das Praxisbuch Fliegenbinden, BLV Verlag, ISBN 3-405-16694-2


----------



## Tisie (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*

Hallo STF,



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> @ Tisie
> 
> Sollten noch Fragen sein,einfach melden.
> Wie gesagt noch haben die kleinen Rapfen Schonzeit.


klar habe ich noch Fragen  ... Du scheinst das ja mit dem Rapfenfang relativ regelmäßig hinzubekommen. Vielleicht klappt's ja mal mit einer gemeinsamen Tour?!

Soweit ich weiß, haben die Rapfen bereits abgelaicht und so langsam beginnt wieder das große Jagen. Mit der Schonzeit sehe ich das relativ entspannt, da ich sowieso alle Weißfische wieder zurücksetze (kein Problem bei angedrücktem Widerhaken), ob nun innerhalb oder außerhalb der Schonzeit 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*



			
				Tisie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo STF,
> 
> 
> klar habe ich noch Fragen  ... Du scheinst das ja mit dem Rapfenfang relativ regelmäßig hinzubekommen. Vielleicht klappt's ja mal mit einer gemeinsamen Tour?!
> ...



Hi und Mahlzeit,klar ist kein Problem mit einem gemeinsamen Törn.
Jedoch würde ich derzeit,was die Spree anbelangt,die Finger von den Rapfen lassen,auch ist Hecht und Zander derzeit geschützt bis 31.5.
Und dort wo ich meist bin,wird sehr unregelmäßig kontrolliert.

Gruß  Martin


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*

Hi,so nochmal zur Auffrischung :Hat noch niemand die Teile je benutzt ?????


Der   STF


----------



## gofishing (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,so nochmal zur Auffrischung :Hat noch niemand die Teile je benutzt ?????
> 
> 
> Der   STF




Natürlich,..... der Mortensen.|wavey: 

Aber mal im Ernst, ich habe vor Jahren einen Artikel in "Fliegenfischen" darüber gelesen. Kenne bis dato aber keinen der sowat fischt. Das kann in heimischen Gefilden aber auch an mangelder Stömungsgeschwindigkeit liegen.


TL

Ralph


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich,..... der Mortensen.|wavey:
> 
> Aber mal im Ernst, ich habe vor Jahren einen Artikel in "Fliegenfischen" darüber gelesen. Kenne bis dato aber keinen der sowat fischt.
> 
> ...



Hi,Ralph,scheint so als hättest Du recht.
Nehme an das die meisten hierzulande eher Popper und Streamer benutzen.

Der   STF


----------



## gofishing (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*

Is doch ein schönes Hobby.
Immer mal was neues auszuprobieren.:m 


Ich werde sone Polycerondeckelfliege nächste Woche mal nachts in der Konge Au testen.|supergri 


TL

Ralph


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Is doch ein schönes Hobby.
> Immer mal was neues auszuprobieren.:m
> 
> 
> ...



Na dann Petri Heil und berichte mal wie es gewesen ist und wie die Fliege
sich macht.

Der   STF


----------



## Tisie (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*

Hallo Martin,

meine Aussage bezog sich auch auf die Brandenburger DAV-Gewässer. Dort darf das ganze Jahr hindurch mit Raubfischködern geangelt werden und die geschonten Fischarten sind schonend zurückzusetzen (über diese Regelung kann man auch geteilter Meinung sein ... naja). Da ich Weißfische sowieso zurücksetze und die Rapfen auch schon abgelaicht haben, kann ich es durchaus mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren, den ein oder anderen Rapfen zu fangen - wenn ich denn welche fangen würde |kopfkrat 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*



			
				Tisie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> 
> meine Aussage bezog sich auch auf die Brandenburger DAV-Gewässer. Dort darf das ganze Jahr hindurch mit Raubfischködern geangelt werden und die geschonten Fischarten sind schonend zurückzusetzen (über diese Regelung kann man auch geteilter Meinung sein ... naja). Da ich Weißfische sowieso zurücksetze und die Rapfen auch schon abgelaicht haben, kann ich es durchaus mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren, den ein oder anderen Rapfen zu fangen - wenn ich denn welche fangen würde |kopfkrat
> 
> Viele Grüße, Matthias



Hi,ich habe Dich schon verstanden,aber ich habe manchmal jemand dabei,dem scheint es echt egal zu sein,daher meine Bemerkung,war nicht persöhnlich.
Der Teil der Spree,den ich meist beangel,gehört der Storkower
Fischereigenossenschaft eG.
War aber auch schon an der Havel unterwegs,bislang mit mäßigem Erfolg.
Hier aber an der Spree konnte ich schon einige gute Rapfen dem Wasser entnehmen.

Der   STF


----------



## ZanderFreakHB (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*

Bin da auch mal vor einiger Zeit drüber gestolpert:

http://85.88.1.69/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=234159&highlight=rapfen

Klingt sehr vielverpsprechend. Werde es ab dem 15.5. mit Hitchflies probieren und mal berichten.

Grüsse


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*



			
				ZanderFreakHB schrieb:
			
		

> Bin da auch mal vor einiger Zeit drüber gestolpert:
> 
> http://85.88.1.69/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=234159&highlight=rapfen
> 
> ...



Hi,na da bitte ich drum,um den Bericht.
Was für´n Gerät nimmste sonst noch auf Rapfen ( Rute,Schnur,Vorfach ???).
Wäre interressant zu wissen,Danke.

Der   STF


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*

@ ZanderFreakHB

Haste Dir die Hitch Flys selber gebunden oder gekauft ????
Wenn ja wo ???

Der   STF


----------



## Schleuse (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*

Hi STF,

sehr interessantes Thema! #6

ich habe vor in diesem Jahr den Rapfen der Oder mal verstärkt mit der Fliegenrute zu Leibe zu rücken
 und bin dafür auch noch auf der Suche nach einfach zu bindenden aber effektiven Ködern.
Die Hitch Flys scheinen mir da genau das Richtige zu sein,
ich werde die Dinger auf alle Fälle auch mal probieren.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*



			
				Schleuse schrieb:
			
		

> Hi STF,
> 
> sehr interessantes Thema! #6
> 
> ...




Kannste die Dinger denn nachbinden ???????


Der    STF


----------



## Schleuse (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Kannste die Dinger denn nachbinden ???????
> Der    STF


das dürfte kein Problem sein,
muss mir nur noch die passenden Tuben besorgen...#h


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*



			
				Schleuse schrieb:
			
		

> das dürfte kein Problem sein,
> muss mir nur noch die passenden Tuben besorgen...#h



Hi,da ich beim Binden 2 große linke Hände habe,haste  ´ne Ahnung wer hier
in Berlin solche Dinger hat ????????

Der   STF


----------



## Schleuse (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,da ich beim Binden 2 große linke Hände habe,haste  ´ne Ahnung wer hier
> in Berlin solche Dinger hat ????????
> 
> Der   STF


fertige Tubenfliegen?
nee, leider keine Ahnung...|kopfkrat
evtl. Angelhaus Koss, die sind ja Fliegenmässig gut ausgestattet!
was hast Du denn für Vorstellungen bei den Farben?
denke mal optimal wären rot/weiss, orange/weiss und schwarz/weiss...


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*



			
				Schleuse schrieb:
			
		

> fertige Tubenfliegen?
> nee, leider keine Ahnung...|kopfkrat
> evtl. Angelhaus Koss, die sind ja Fliegenmässig gut ausgestattet!
> was hast Du denn für Vorstellungen bei den Farben?
> denke mal optimal wären rot/weiss, orange/weiss und schwarz/weiss...



Hi,mein Vorschlag wäre : rot/weiss,schwarz/weiss,aber dringend Glitzerfäden miteinbinden,denke mal das sollte funzen,oder was meinst Du??????
Habe leider vom Fliegenbinden keinerlei Ahnung.Hätte da noch ´ne Idee :
Kann man nicht diesen Glitzerschlauch ( keine Ahnung wie der heißt ),über die Tube ziehen,oben schwarz aufbinden,vorn schwarzer Schaumstoff.
Was  meinste ????


Der  STF


----------



## Schleuse (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,mein Vorschlag wäre : rot/weiss,schwarz/weiss,aber dringend Glitzerfäden miteinbinden,denke mal das sollte funzen,oder was meinst Du??????
> Habe leider vom Fliegenbinden keinerlei Ahnung.Hätte da noch ´ne Idee :
> Kann man nicht diesen Glitzerschlauch ( keine Ahnung wie der heißt ),über die Tube ziehen,oben schwarz aufbinden,vorn schwarzer Schaumstoff.
> Was  meinste ????
> ...


ja klar, müsste alles ohne Probl. funzen...
was meinst Du mit schwarzem Schaumstoff? |kopfkrat


----------



## spin-paule (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*

Hi STF,
ich habe leider keine Hitch-Fly-Erfahrung. Jedoch habe ich mit der "Alexandra" am Rhein bereits 3 um die 50cm-Rapfen erwischt. Also keine Imitation sondern reine Reizfarben (Fische aber auch mit ´nem "Black Zonker" und einer "Minkie", allerdings bisher ohne Erfolg). Der Biss kam jeweils mitten in der ersten Beschleuigungsphase. Zum Einstrippen: 
Eine "Beschleunigungsphase" = ein Klang (rund 80cm) 
= Null Zweihandstress ## 
Der Rapfen macht echt Laune an der der Fliegenrute!
Viel Erfolg wünsche ich allen Schied-Jägern#6 
Beste Grüße,
Spin-Paule


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*



			
				Schleuse schrieb:
			
		

> ja klar, müsste alles ohne Probl. funzen...
> was meinst Du mit schwarzem Schaumstoff? |kopfkrat



Habe mal ein Bild eingefügt,dann siehst Du was ich meine.







Der   STF


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*

@ Schleuse

Hi,laß es Dir mal durch den Kopf gehen.
Wir können ja morgen weiterreden.
Bis dann......

Der   STF


----------



## Schleuse (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> @ Schleuse
> 
> Hi,laß es Dir mal durch den Kopf gehen.
> Wir können ja morgen weiterreden.
> ...


alles klar, 
ich denke mal diese Schaumstoffstücke müssen nicht unbedingt sein...


----------



## snoekbaars (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*

Moin!!#h 

Es geht übrigens auch ohne Tuben, denn es ist "nur" eine Art und Weise zu Fischen.
:q 

Hier ein Link: www.frontrangeanglers.com/newsletter/april/rifflehitch.htm

"Hitchen" ist lediglich eine Art und Weise eine Oberflächenfliege mit einer irgendwie gearteten seitlichen Adaption des Vorfaches über die Oberfläche schlittern zu lassen. Bei Tuben geht es eben nur mit einem seitlichen Löchlein.
Mit den meisten anderen Fliegen aber auch.
:m 

Bis später
Ralph


----------



## Schleuse (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*



			
				snoekbaars schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!!#h
> 
> Es geht übrigens auch ohne Tuben, denn es ist "nur" eine Art und Weise zu Fischen.
> :q
> ...


Hallo Ralph,

sowas hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt,
müsste doch auch gehen wenn man beim Binden der Fliege 
vor dem Öhr etwas frei lässt und dort dann das Vorfach anbringt...|kopfkrat


----------



## Tisie (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*

Hallo STF,



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,da ich beim Binden 2 große linke Hände habe,haste  ´ne Ahnung wer hier
> in Berlin solche Dinger hat ????????
> 
> Der   STF


schau mal bei Angelsport Eggers in der Joachimsthaler Straße vorbei ... Knut hat imho die beste Auswahl bez. FliFi in Berlin.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*



			
				Tisie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo STF,
> 
> 
> schau mal bei Angelsport Eggers in der Joachimsthaler Straße vorbei ... Knut hat imho die beste Auswahl bez. FliFi in Berlin.
> ...



Danke für den Tip,werd mal bei Gelegenheit vorbeischaun.
Hoffe ja mal das @ Schleuse,was in nächster Zeit bastelt,mal sehen
wie die Fliegen dann aussehen.


Der   STF


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*

@ Schleuse

Ich glaube dieser Schlauch heißt Mylan,kann das sein ?????

Der   STF


----------



## snoekbaars (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*



			
				Schleuse schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralph,
> 
> sowas hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt,
> müsste doch auch gehen wenn man beim Binden der Fliege
> vor dem Öhr etwas frei lässt und dort dann das Vorfach anbringt...|kopfkrat



Ich schätze mal schon, dass das auch geht.
Irgendwie seitlich halt, dann hat man diesen Seehund- aoder auch Seit-Ausleger effekt, dass der Kopf der Fliege in die Stömung zeigt und sich diese V-Bugwelle bildet. Vermutlich sollte man auch dabei beachten, dass man den doppelten Half-Hitch auf die "richtige" Seite der Fliege bindet, damit der Hakenbogen auch immer schön stabilisierend nach unten kielt.

Mich würde nur interessieren inwieweit das ganze Geknote am/um das Öhr herum die Tragkraft der Leine beeinflußt, wenn denn dann ein schwererer Fisch hängen sollte. Dann drückt das doch seitlich am Öhr und auf sich selbst drauf, oder? Denn man hat dann ja einen Winkel zwischen Öhr/Fliege und Knoten/Vorfach gelle?

CU
Ralph


----------



## snoekbaars (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> @ Schleuse
> 
> Ich glaube dieser Schlauch heißt Mylan,kann das sein ?????
> 
> Der   STF



"Mylar" heißt der!


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*



			
				snoekbaars schrieb:
			
		

> "Mylar" heißt der!



Jo,das ist das Zeug,Note 1 mein bester.......|wavey:

Der  STF


----------



## Stephan Bonefish (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*

n' Abend in den Norden!

Also, ich will mal versuchen, ganz schnell ein bisschen Klarheit zu schaffen:

Hitching ist eine Methode, die ursprünglich vom Lachsfischen kommt. Das Prinzip ist, dass die Fliege im rechten Winkel zur Schnur steht. Um das zu erreichen gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten.
1. bei Tubenfliegen wird ein kleines Löchlein die Seite der Tube gebohrt, und dann die Schnur durchgefädelt.
2. bei normalen Fliegen wird der normale Knoten gemacht, mit dem Du die Fliege mit dem Vorfach verbindest. Im Anschluss machst Du einen halben Schlag hinter das Öhr, nun steht die Fliege auch im rechten Winkel weg.

Die Konsequenz ist, dass durch diese Methode ein wunderbares 'V' hinter der Fliege hergezogen wird, dass auf Fische attraktiv wirken soll.

Ich kann das nicht bestätigen, habe diese Methode bis dato nur beim Lachsfischen verwendet, und da ohne Erfolg.

Aber Du hast mich auf eine Idee gebracht...

LG aus Niederösterreich

Stephan


----------



## Schleuse (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*



			
				Stephan Bonefish schrieb:
			
		

> 2. bei normalen Fliegen wird der normale Knoten gemacht, mit dem Du die Fliege mit dem Vorfach verbindest. Im Anschluss machst Du einen halben Schlag hinter das Öhr, nun steht die Fliege auch im rechten Winkel weg.


Danke Stephan,

das setzt aber dann auch genügend Freiraum hinter dem Öhr vorraus.
ich denke mal das funzt mit Tuben besser...

@STF

Tuben sind bestellt, hoffe mal das die Ende der Woche hier sind,
dann kann's losgehen! #h


----------



## Stephan Bonefish (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*

Hi Schleuse!

Ja, da hast Du recht, etwas mehr Raum zwischen Öhr und Kopfknoten ist empfehlenswert. Also einfach die Fliege etwas 'kürzer' binden und mit dem Kopfknoten so abschließen, dass dieser nicht ganz am Öhr klebt.

Ich bin schon auf Eure Ergebnisse gespannt!

LG

Stephan


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*



			
				Stephan Bonefish schrieb:
			
		

> n' Abend in den Norden!
> 
> Also, ich will mal versuchen, ganz schnell ein bisschen Klarheit zu schaffen:
> 
> ...




Hi,Stephan,auf welche Idee haben wir Dich denn gebracht,laß mal hören ???

Gruß Martin


Der   STF


----------



## Stephan Bonefish (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*

Naja, ich meine damit generell die Idee mit dem riffle hitch auf Schied (so heisst der Rapfen bei uns) zu fischen.
Ich war letzten Sonntag unterwegs, konnte drei Schiede ausmachen, aber leider keinen zum Anbiss bewegen - vielleicht wäre es ja mit einer geschlitterten Fliege gegangen.
Ich geh in bin spätestens in drei Wochen wieder am Wasser, mal sehen...
Ich werde Euch informieren!
LG
Stephan


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*



			
				Stephan Bonefish schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ich meine damit generell die Idee mit dem riffle hitch auf Schied (so heisst der Rapfen bei uns) zu fischen.
> Ich war letzten Sonntag unterwegs, konnte drei Schiede ausmachen, aber leider keinen zum Anbiss bewegen - vielleicht wäre es ja mit einer geschlitterten Fliege gegangen.
> Ich geh in bin spätestens in drei Wochen wieder am Wasser, mal sehen...
> Ich werde Euch informieren!
> ...



Hi Stephan.
Ich bin auch nur zufällig auf die Idee gekommen,beim durchstöbern des Internets fand ich den Hinweis mit den Hitchflys.
Da ich aber bislang mit Spinnrute und Poppern den Rapfen nachgestellt habe,wollt ich es dieses Jahr mal mit der Fliegenrute probieren.
Das viele Popper und Streamer nehmen weiß ich bereits,daher war eben meine Frage, ob es schon mal jemand mit der Hitch Fly probiert hat.
Wir werden ja sehen was  @ Schleuse in seiner Werkstatt zaubert.
Bin echt gespannt.

Gruß Martin 



Der   STF |wavey:


----------



## Schleuse (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*

@ STF,

hab heute die Tuben bekommen,
bin grad schon am probieren...#h

wolltest du es selber auch mal versuchen?


----------



## Schleuse (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*

so, hier mal mein 1. Versuch..., 
ok, ist schon mein 2. 






Tubenlänge 30mm, Fliege gesamt ca. 60mm...


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*



			
				Schleuse schrieb:
			
		

> so, hier mal mein 1. Versuch...,
> ok, ist schon mein 2.
> 
> 
> ...




Sieht Super aus !!!!


Der   STF   |wavey:


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*

@ Schleuse

Hi,hab  hier mal meine Ideen zu Papier gebracht.
Bin kein Profi,aber ich hoffe man kann es entziffern.
Das mit dem stabilen Hardmono,kenne ich von den Tarpon Flys,dienen als stabilisator,ähnlich dem Kiel eines Segelbootes.
Der Schaumstoff vorn soll den Effekt eines Poppers erzeugen.
Aber schau mal selbst......


Der   STF   |wavey:


----------



## ZanderFreakHB (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*

Krass.. hier werden ja interessante Konstruktionen vorgestellt. Könnte ne gute Idee mit dem Kiel sein. Dann bin mal eher auf eure Ergebnisse gespannt.

Konnte bei uns dieses Jahr auch noch keine Rapfen beim Rauben beobachten und an Hotspots wie Wehren darf man hier nicht fischen. 

Achso STF, zu deiner Frage: Als Rute auf Rapfen werde ich meine 7er nehmen,  dazu ne 8er WF-Floating (zum Hitchen) und ne Intermediate (für normale Streamer knapp unter der Oberfläche, soll auch klappen) und ca. 1,5m Flourocarbonvorfach (0,27mm).

Grüsse


----------



## Schleuse (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> @ Schleuse
> 
> Hi,hab  hier mal meine Ideen zu Papier gebracht.
> Bin kein Profi,aber ich hoffe man kann es entziffern.
> ...


 Hi STF,

mal schauen ob man überhaupt einen Stabilisator braucht,
denn ich denke mal das die Fliege durch die Schnur, 
die durch die Bohrung an der Unterseite führt, 
gut auf Kurs gehalten wird...
ich muss das unbedingt in den nächsten Tagen mal testen,
hab ja auch noch nie ne Hitch Fly gefischt. 

was mich noch interessiert, 
muss die Tube vorne unbedingt verschlossen sein?
ich verwende hier 3mm Tuben mit 2mm Bohrung,
denke mal da ist der Poppereffekt eh sehr gering...|kopfkrat

na schaun wir mal, ich berichte nach dem Test auf alle Fälle! #h


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*



			
				Schleuse schrieb:
			
		

> Hi STF,
> 
> mal schauen ob man überhaupt einen Stabilisator braucht,
> denn ich denke mal das die Fliege durch die Schnur,
> ...




@ Schleuse

Leider habe ich beim Fliegenbinden, mehr als 2 linke Hände.
Kann hier nur meine Ideen miteinbringen.
Anbei eine typische Hitch Fly,vorn drin ist der Schaumstoff,hat einen 
Poppereffekt wie ich glaube,vielleicht gering,aber ausbaufähig.
Der Stabilisator,wie gesagt bei Tarpon Flys mir bekannt,könnte der
TubeFly mehr stabilität verleihen,wegen der recht starken Strömung im Wehr.
Sind halt alles Ideen,die ein guter Binder in die Tat umsetzen könnte,wenn es machbar ist,vorrausgesetzt.
Könnten uns ja mal treffen um die Gedanken zu vertiefen und entsprechende Prototypen binden,Kostenbeteiligung klaro.

Gruß  Martin


Der   STF  #h


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*



			
				ZanderFreakHB schrieb:
			
		

> Krass.. hier werden ja interessante Konstruktionen vorgestellt. Könnte ne gute Idee mit dem Kiel sein. Dann bin mal eher auf eure Ergebnisse gespannt.
> 
> Konnte bei uns dieses Jahr auch noch keine Rapfen beim Rauben beobachten und an Hotspots wie Wehren darf man hier nicht fischen.
> 
> ...



Hi,Du weißt doch,jeder Versuch macht klug,jeder Test the Best.
Wer nicht wagt ,der nicht gewinnt.
Bin halt viel am rumklüngeln,man soll den Fischen ja präsentieren was sie wollen.

Gruß  Martin


Der  STF   |wavey:


----------



## Schleuse (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> @ Schleuse
> 
> Leider habe ich beim Fliegenbinden, mehr als 2 linke Hände.
> Kann hier nur meine Ideen miteinbringen.
> ...


Hi Martin,

irgend wo treibt sich hier noch Hardmono rum, ich werde mal probieren einen Prototyp tüdeln...
am besten wir treffen uns dann in den nächsten Tagen mal am Wasser und testen die Tubenfliegen im Einsatz!
ich hab nur keinen Plan wo, denn die Oder hat noch Hochwasser...|kopfkrat


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*

@ Schleuse

Von wo aus Berlin kommst Du denn,z.B. wären Wehre ´ne ideale Teststrecke !
Weil die Rapfen sind ja die Tester unserer Fliegen,auch haben wir da schnelles Wasser.
Der   STF #h


----------



## Schleuse (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> @ Schleuse
> 
> Von wo aus Berlin kommst Du denn,z.B. wären Wehre ´ne ideale Teststrecke !
> Weil die Rapfen sind ja die Tester unserer Fliegen,auch haben wir da schnelles Wasser.
> Der   STF #h


komme aus Lichtenberg, 
bin aber mit PKW d.h. flexibel, 
optimal wäre irgend was vom DAV im Umland #h


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*



			
				Schleuse schrieb:
			
		

> komme aus Lichtenberg,
> bin aber mit PKW d.h. flexibel,
> optimal wäre irgend was vom DAV im Umland #h



Wie wäre es denn mit der südlichen Spree ???
Viele Wehre !!!
Tageskarten liegen bei 3 Euro !!

Der  STF  #h


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*

@ Schleuse

Hi,also die Rapfen sind hier frei in meinem beangelten Teil der Spree.

Der  STF |wavey:


----------



## Schleuse (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> @ Schleuse
> 
> Hi,also die Rapfen sind hier frei in meinem beangelten Teil der Spree.
> 
> Der  STF |wavey:


ok, dann lass uns mal Ende der Woche festhalten.#6

Morgen und Übermorgen kann ich leider nicht,
können ja morgen Abend noch mal telef.!

(schick mir mal bitte noch mal deine TelNr.,
hab ich versehentlich gelöscht...|uhoh:)

Gruß Ralf.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*

@ Schleuse

Nr. ist unterwegs.
Wie gesagt,dort in der Spree sind die Rapfen frei.
Schon weitere Tuben ( Prototypen ) gefertigt ???


Der STF


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hitch Flys auf Rapfen,hat das schon jemand mal probiert ????*

@ All

Also gestern waren ich und Ralph ( @ Schleuse ) am Wehr in Neubrück nahe Beeskow.
Leider war das Nadelwehr fast geschlossen,somit eine geringe Strömung zum Testen der Tubenfliegen.
Auch unsere vermeintlichen Opfer die Rapfen waren nicht da,nur vereinzelt
raubende Barsche und Mengen von Ukeleis.
Der Test lief einigermaßen Erfolgreich,jedoch haben wir festgestellt das wenn man die Tube als durchläufer benutzt,man an deren Ende einen Schlauch als Pufferung des Drillings  noch anbringen sollte.
Als Hitch Fly lief sie Perfekt.
Die auf der Zeichnung angebrachten Stabilisatoren haben ihren Zweck voll und ganz erfüllt.
Es wird jetzt noch weiter experimentiert und ich werde berichten.


Der    STF   #h


----------

